# USV und SPS



## wero (29 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

auf einer unserer Anlagen ist eine Steuerung abgebrannt. Die Netzqualität ist dort ziemlich mies, mit andauernten Spannungsschwanckungen.
Die Firma beschuldigt mich jetzt:sw11: ,dass ich da kein USV Netzteil vor die SPS geschaltet habe, um die Spannungsspitzen zu rauszufiltern. Was ich für absoluten Bullshit halte.*ACK*
Bei Stromausfall bleiben unsere Anlagen einfach stehen, da brauch ich keinen "Batteriebetrieb".
Habe gute Erfahrungen mit "Trenntrafos" gemacht, die ein verschmutztes Netz ausfiltern. Verbau eigentlich immer die.

Wollte jetzt nur wissen was die Profis dazu sagen.

Viele Grüsse
wero


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2008)

Moin Wero,
den Schuh würde ich mir nicht anziehen. Mit einer
normalen USV fängt man eigentlich Spannungseinbrüche
ab. 

Die modernen Netzteile bügeln ja schon einiges an Spannungs-
Schwankungen aus. Dein Kunde sollte mal schauen was er auf
seiner Seite machen kann, er macht es sich vielleicht ein wenig
einfach und will nur die neue Steuerung nicht bezahlen.


Gruß Helmut


----------



## Solaris (29 Dezember 2008)

Eine aktive USV erzeugt die Ausgangsspannung neu, dadurch ist die Ausgangsspannung nicht so verseucht wie die Eingangsspannung. Diese Filtereigenschaft allein sollte aber keinen Einsatz als Netzfilter rechtfertigen, auch eine USV kann ab einer bestimmten höhe der Spannungsspitzen abbrutzeln. Um Spannungsspitzen rauszufiltern sollte man dann schon die entsprechende Technik einsetzen, Trenntrafo ist da schon eleganter. 

Wieso sollst Du für den schlechten Strom und die Spannungsspitzen beim Kunden haften, dann müßtest Du ja einen Blitzschutz in die Anlage einbauen*ROFL*

Wenn die Anlage einen bestimmten Betriebsspannungsbereich aufweist und der kann kundenseitig nicht eingehalten werden dann muß doch der Kunde für einen ordentlichen Filter sorgen, oder nicht?


----------



## h.scholli (29 Dezember 2008)

Hallo

es gibt unterschiedliche USV, siehe  http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/grd/0812171.htm

Gerade die Online - USV ist da sehr zu empfehlen,
aber wenn das im Lastenheft des Kunden nicht eindeutig gefordert wurde, hat er wohl schlechte Karten.

h.scholli


----------



## Ludewig (29 Dezember 2008)

Ein Blitzschutz ist übrigens nach meinem Verständnis ein Bauteil, das ich im Gegensatz zur USV bei Bedarf auch unaufgefordert einbauen muss. Den Bedarf (ich komme aus dem Stahlwasserbau) muss ich auch im Zweifel selbst ermitteln. Daher haben wir keine Anlage ohne BS ausgeliefert, wohl aber ohne USV.

Eine USV muss ich nur dann unaufgefordert einbauen, wenn meine Anlage bei Netzproblemen gefährliche Zustände einnehmen kann. 

Ist die schlechte Netzqualität Vertagsinhalt beim Verkauf gewesen?


----------



## MSB (29 Dezember 2008)

Also für eine heiße Diskussion finde ich die Angaben des Fragestellers ein wenig dürftig.

Was hattest du für eine SPS (Hersteller, Typ)?
Wie wurde die versorgt (230V oder 24V)?
Falls 24V, welches Netzteil ist verbaut (Trafo oder Schaltnetzteil)?
Falls 230V, kamen die für die SPS direkt aus dem Netz, oder über einen Steuertrafo?

Zum Trenntrafo, war da einer verbaut, oder ist das jetzt "nur" das einzige was du kennst?

P.S. Blitzschutz ist laut unserem Fachmann im Grunde Pflicht in jedem Schaltschrank sollte mindestens ein Feinschutz, sog. D-Ableiter verbaut sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Solaris (29 Dezember 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> P.S. Blitzschutz ist laut unserem Fachmann im Grunde Pflicht in jedem Schaltschrank sollte mindestens ein Feinschutz, sog. D-Ableiter verbaut sein.
> Manuel




Was bedeutet "im Grunde"? Muß das rein oder soll das heißen es macht viel Sinn? Es geht doch hier bestimmt um die Frage was muß der Schaltschrankbauer vorsehen und was nicht. Wenn mir bekannt wäre das der Kunde eine saumäßige Spannungsversorgung hat dann hätte ich bestimmt keinen konventionellen Trafo für die SPS-Versorgung eingebaut. (geregelte Schaltnetzteile sind doch nicht so teuer, oder?)

Wir bauen keinen Feinschutz ein, warum auch, macht nur Sinn mit Mittel- und Grobschutz, also nur komplett, das sollte dann auch aus einer Hand kommen. Und wer will einen 100%igen Schutz vor Überspannung garantieren?


----------



## MSB (29 Dezember 2008)

Also laut einem Ing. bzw. auf einer Schulung auf der ich vor ca. 2 Jahren war,
kam da ziemlich eindeutig raus, das Blitzschutz in jedem Schrank gehört.
Da wir im Regelfall in "gefährdeten" Bereichen operieren bauen wir das meistens sowieso ein.

Feinschutz deshalb, weil du mit dem Grobschutz an der Stelle ohnehin nicht mehr viel rentierst,
da du im Schaltschrank, als Erde im Regelfall ja nur die Zuleitung hast.

Mit anderen Worten, der Grobschutz gehört eindeutig in die jeweilige Unterverteilung,
mit ausreichend starker und richtig verlegter Ableitung.


Persönlich würde ich gerade bei schlechten Netz, vor allem bei der Gefahr von Überspannungen,
erst recht zu Trafo / Trafonetzteilen greifen, einfach weil da nicht viel dran ist, was kaputt gehen kann.

Bei einer satten Überspannung geht der Trafo kurz in die Sättigung und das wars dann aber auch schon.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Dezember 2008)

*ACK* zu dem Beitrag von Solaris ...
Ein Feinschutz ist zwar "ganz nett" - nur leider ist er sowieso schon in jedem Gerät verbaut (Supressordiode z.B.).
Ist das System nicht durchgängig verbaut (Grobschutz in der NSHV , Mittelschutz in der UV und Feinschutz in der Nähe des Verbrauchers) dann nützt es in Einzelnen wenig.

Gruß
LL


----------



## MSB (29 Dezember 2008)

Also, das sowas in "jedem" Gerät verbaut ist, wäre mir ziemlich neu.

Das das ganze durchgängig sein muss, schreibe ich auch in meinem vorherigen Beitrag, (jedenfalls indirekt)
allerdings hast du als AN im Normalfall mit den Punkten NSHV und UV nichts zu tun,
wohl aber mit der letzten Instanz, den Feinschutz.

Bei meinen Anlagen in der Industrie, habe ich NSHV und UV höchstens auf 100m Entfernung gesehen,
von daher keine Ahnung wie das da so gehandhabt wird.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Dezember 2008)

@MSB:
Wir wollen doch jetzt keinen "Glaubenskrieg" entfachen ...

Nach meinem Kenntnis-Stand sind heutzutage in den meißten "elektronischen" Geräten im Eingang Supressor-Dioden oder Varistoren verbaut. Ob in allen ... das weiß ich auch nicht ...

Bei Betriebsnetzten habe ich auch schon so alle mögliche gesehen. Schick sind hier solche Sachen wie : auf L1 eine Belastung von 200A, auf L2 eine Belastung von 20A und auf L3 dann irgend etwas dazwischen. Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass der Themen-Ersteller auf so etwas gestossen ist.

Zum ÜSp-Schutz:
Die Kaskadierung von Grob-, Mittel- und Feinschutz muss passen. Entsprechend auch die Querschnitte der Erdung und selbstverständlich die Erd-Übergangswiderstände.
In jedem Fall ist es aber so, dass der Feinschutz ohne den korrekt eingebauten Mittelschutz volkommen sinnlos ist und gleiches gilt dann auch bei Mittelschutz ohne den passenden Grobschutz. Hierbei ist es sogar unerheblich, ob man das in einem Betrieb oder bei sich zu Hause macht.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Solaris (29 Dezember 2008)

Wieder muß ich Larry Recht geben. 

Aber wie sieht es jetzt mit der Eingangsfrage aus? Hat der Schrankhersteller einen Fehler gemacht? Ich klammere mal die eventuellen vertraglichen Sachen aus. Was muß zum Schutz in den Schrank? Wir bauen keine Anlagen, nur Maschinen, bei uns sind aber nur Automaten B und C verbaut, es gibt keinen Überspannungsschutz. Machen wir was falsch?


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Dezember 2008)

Hier wäre die Eingangsfrage wieder :



wero schrieb:


> auf einer unserer Anlagen ist eine Steuerung abgebrannt. Die Netzqualität ist dort ziemlich mies, mit andauernten Spannungsschwanckungen.
> Die Firma beschuldigt mich jetzt, dass ich da kein USV Netzteil vor die SPS geschaltet habe, um die Spannungsspitzen zu rauszufiltern.


 
Hier könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass eine Netz-Schieflage der Verursacher war - das ist dann zwar auch Überspannung, aber dafür ist die TrabTech nicht zuständig. Eine USV aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Wenn hier meine Annahme korrekt sein sollte, dann wäre das tatsächlich ein Fall für einen Trenntrafo gewesen. 
Ob das jetzt ein Gewährleistungsfall ist oder nicht hängt sicherlich mit der Gestaltung des Pflichtenheftes zusammen.

@Solaris:
Ich habe auch schon ÜSp-Schutz in meine Schränke eingebaut - dann hat der Kunde das so haben sollen (und auch dafür bezahlt). Dann hat er aber auch das volle Programm bekommen (wie schon beschrieben).
Gibt es kein Pflichtenheft, dann gibt es ja vielleicht von euch eine Ausführungs-Beschreibung, die aussagt, was ihr so verbaut ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Solaris (29 Dezember 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Gibt es kein Pflichtenheft, dann gibt es ja vielleicht von euch eine Ausführungs-Beschreibung, die aussagt, was ihr so verbaut ...



Ja wir haben auch ein Pflichtenheft. Und wenn der Kunde auf dem Schaltschrank das Bild von Obama haben will dann bekommt der das auch. Aber im Normalfall haben wir keinen besonderen Schutz außer Phasenfolgerelais und normale Automaten. Wir hatten allerdings schon Probleme mit fehlendem N-Leiter und daraus resultierenden Überspannungen an 1-phasigen Verbrauchern. Der Kunde hatte sein Netz an die Maschine falsch angeschlossen...
Jetzt wollen wir auch noch den N-Leiter überwachen. Aber alles Andere müßte der Kunde schon extra bestellen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Dezember 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Jetzt wollen wir auch noch den N-Leiter überwachen...


Dafür gibt es bei ELTAKO ein nettes kleines Gerät ...


----------



## Solaris (29 Dezember 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es bei ELTAKO ein nettes kleines Gerät ...



Ja auch Siemens und Carlo Gavazzi haben sowas...


----------



## wero (29 Dezember 2008)

Wollte beim Kunden, über eine dritte Firma, eine Netzanalyse durchführen lassen. Der hat freundlich abgewunken.Vielleicht weil er auch schon wusste wie die gendet hätte.
Könnte mir ans Bein pinckeln, wenn ich das jetzt selber löhnen müsste:evil:.


----------



## MSB (29 Dezember 2008)

Die Netzanalyse so sie denn durchgeführt wird bringt dir rein gar nichts.

Die entscheidende Frage ist:
War dir vertraglich, durch Pflichtenhefte, Ausrüstungsvorschriften, Besprechungen,
oder sonst irgendwie vorgegeben eine USV zu verwenden?
Falls ja, dann ist das eindeutig dein Fehler, und du musst dafür löhnen.
Falls nein, dann ist dir das ganze vollkommen egal, und für das beschissene Netz des Kunden kannst du ja nichts.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## wero (29 Dezember 2008)

> Falls ja, dann ist das eindeutig dein Fehler, und du musst dafür löhnen.


Danke fuer dein Mitgefuehl.
Leider wusste ich aber,dass da was nicht stimmte:sm8:.
Hatten da von Anfang an Probleme. Den Trafo hatte ich aber von schon drinnen. 
Mir bleibt nur zu sagen "aus Schaden wird man klug"(hoffentlich).


----------



## MSB (29 Dezember 2008)

P.S. Bitte meinen vorherigen Beitrag nochmal ganz lesen.

Ja, sicher hast du mein Mitgefühl, allerdings gibt es hier vertragsrechtlich soviele
wenn und abers, das es unmöglich ist hierauf objektiv zu antworten.

Wenn das Netz nur verschmutz ist, also sehr hoher Anteil an Oberwellen und ähnlichen,
dann bist du mit nem Trafo sicher auf der richtigen Seite.

Wenn du den Trafo durch eine USV ersetzt, dann raucht halt regelmäßig die USV ab, einziger Vorteil hier:
Die SPS und sämtliche Maschinentechnik überlebt, da sich die USV halt diskussionslos abschaltet.

Allerdings nur von einem verschmutzten Netz, und mit "Sicherheitsbarriere" Trenntrafo raucht keine SPS ab.
Insofern könnte man hier auch von einem ganz normalen Gewährleistungs/Garantiefall sprechen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Dezember 2008)

wero schrieb:


> Leider wusste ich aber,dass da was nicht stimmte:sm8:..


 
Nur so fürs Protokoll :
Was stimmte denn nicht ? Vor allem - was stimmte nicht, das eine USV beheben würde, ein Trenntrafo aber nicht ?


----------



## wero (29 Dezember 2008)

> was stimmte nicht, das eine USV beheben würde, ein Trenntrafo aber nicht ?


Gute Frage Larry.
Ich fuehlte mich jedenfalls sicher, mit dem Trafo.
So viel ich weiss, hat der Kunde so 2-3 Stromausfaelle die Woche. Dann fahren sie die Anlage wieder mit Notstromaggregaten hoch, unsychronisiert natuerlich.
Habe da Stromschwanckungen von 80A gesehen. (bekomm schon ne Gaensehaut wenn ich nur drann denke:???:.

PS. mir gehen die Smileys aus*ROFL*


----------



## MSB (29 Dezember 2008)

2-3 Stromausfälle/Woche
Sicher nicht schön, aber was solls.

Unsynchronisierter Notstromdiesel:
Da dat Ding in dem Fall (vermutlich) als Netzersatz dient, muss man nichts synchronisieren,
solange die Frequenz so einigermaßen passt ist das sicherlich kein Problem.
Oder ist das jetzt falsch interpretiert, und der Generator ist gar kein Netzersatzaggregat?

Stromschwankungen von 80A
Wo hast du die gesehen?
Ist beim Schalten größerer Antrieb oder auch Heizungen, oder ...
für sich genommen nicht ungewöhnlich.

Könntest du Spannungsschwankungen, die du im Eingangspost erwähntest mal exakter definieren?
Wie hoch bzw. wie niedrig?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## wero (30 Dezember 2008)

> Könntest du Spannungsschwankungen, die du im Eingangspost erwähntest mal exakter definieren?
> Wie hoch bzw. wie niedrig?


Wie hoch bzw. niedrig kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Weiss nur, dass sich die Sache im Millisekunden-Bereich abspielt. 
Zum Aggregat kann ich nur sagen, dass beim Anfahren die Beleuchtung flackert und das die SPS kurz aussteigt.
Die Stromschwankungen werden tatsächlich von grossen Antrieben erzeugt. Aber könnte man da nicht kompensieren? Ich finds jedenfalls grass, wenn eine Anlage die auf ca. 300A ausgelegt ist, um 80A schwankt.

Gruss
wero


----------



## Werner54 (30 Dezember 2008)

*Spannungsschwankungen*

Hallo,

Notstromaggregate und andere Maßnahmen zur Aufrechterhaltung der Stromversorgung  haben eines gemeinsam: Immer beim Umschalten von einer Versorgungsart auf die andere kommt es nicht nur zu kurzzeitiger Überspannung, sondern auch zur Unterbrechung oder auch zu Unterspannung. Nach der Leistungsformel ziehen dabei die angeschlossenen Verbraucher schonmal den mehrfachen Strom. Stellt man jetzt die Steuersicherungen vorsichtshalber "etwas" höher ein, kann es durchaus zu unvorhergesehenen Effekten kommen. Abhilfe wäre z.B. ein Unterspannungsauslöser im Steuerschrank (mit Wiedereinschaltfunktion bei Netzwiederkehr) oder ein ordentliches Schaltnetzteil vor der Steuerung.


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Dezember 2008)

... aber alles das genannte würde nur erklären, warum das SPS-Programm bzw. die CPU ggf. "abstürzt", nicht aber warum sie "abgeraucht" ist. Das würde sich vielleicht durch eine extreme Netz-Schieflast erklären lassen - oder vielleicht auch durch etwas, was wir bisher noch nicht "auf dem Tisch" hatten ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## wero (30 Dezember 2008)

> oder vielleicht auch durch etwas, was wir bisher noch nicht "auf dem Tisch" hatten ...


Gnade, bitte behandelt mich gut. Was wird nun die Forumsgemeinschaft ueber mich denken. Vollidiot (zweifel).

:sm11:

wero


----------



## Solaris (30 Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht hat ja das 24V-Netzteil einfach mal die Netzspannung durchgereicht, oder eine Wasserader, oder gar Außerirdische vom Planeten ulrichendres?


@wero
ich glaub nicht das Larry mit "auf dem Tisch" Deinen Body meinte


----------



## Moroso (30 Dezember 2008)

*Steuerspannung verzögert Einschalten*

Ich habe mir bei schlechten Netzen mit vielen Stromausfällen etc. angewöhnt  ein Zeitrelais (2sek.) vor das Netzteil meiner Steuerspannung zu setzen. 
Somit halte ich mir eventuell hohe Einschaltpeaks etc.  von der SPS und dem Netzteil fern.
Gruss Moroso


----------



## peter(R) (30 Dezember 2008)

Was genau ist denn einfach "abgeraucht" ??  
Ist die 24V Seite abgefackelt oder 230V oder 400V ??
Was für ein Notstromgerät ist das ?? Evtl. dieselbetriebener Generator ??? Der könnte eh nicht schnell genug regeln um schnellere Lastwechsel auszugleichen.

mir fehlen da so etwas die Detailinformationen. 

peter(R)


----------



## Sascha (13 Februar 2009)

*usv sps*

Hallo
Hier muss ich mal kurz einhaken...
Ich habe zb eine 315-2-Dp und 2st. Et200M in unserem Haus als EIB ersatz installiert. Der Zählerschrank sitzt im Keller. Dort habe ich über Neozed Elemente (L1,L2,L3 ) auf 4 stränge aufgeteilt.1.strang--> 1stock: kleiner Rittalschrank(30x80cm);2.strang-->EG: normaler Hager systemschrank; 3.Strang-->alter Datenschrank mit Flexiglas schutztür (ca.60x40cm)-entschbrechend umgebaut. 
4.Strang über Schütz in die Werkstatt für CEE usw.....
Im Strang 1-2-3 sitz in der jeweiligen Unterverteilung ein 3-Pol.-Dehn Blitzschutz.
Die 315-2-DP sitzt im EG die 2 Slave teilnehmer im 1.stock und im "alten Datenschrank" So weit ok ??

Nun zur Spannungsversorgung 24 VDC: Im Hauptzählerschrank bzw nebendran habe ich über ein 1pol dehn Blitzschutz ein 400V-->24V-->30 A Siemens Sitop Netzgerät. 
Das speist mir das Benq-Siemens Sitop DC-USV-Modul 24V 15A.Batterien zzt. 2x80Ah in Reihe natürlich.
Von dort aus ist die 24 V Spannung über entsprechenden Leizungsquerschnitt zu der CPU und den Slave Modulen geführt....
Zur Kurzschluss Absicherung die elektronischen Sicherungen von Murr-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Geile Teile....

Hintergrund ist eigentlich 
a) bei Netztausfall über einen Spannungswandler 1 (und nur ein)Raum Zb. Wohnzimmer zu beleuchten-wenn erwünscht.
b) die Spannungspitzen bei Netzwiederkehr von der Steuerung und wertvollen Geräten wie PC Fernseher Telefonanlage oder Hifi Anlage fernzuhalten. wie schon erwänt 2s warten...
C) Auch bei Gewitter die Steuerung über Akku zu betreiben.
Wer mir den Aufwand nicht glaubt.:grin: dem setzte ich gerne Bilder hier rein.

Sollte ich trotzdem noch einen Trenntrafo vor die Sitop setzen??
Gruß Sascha


----------

